# turbo charged ka24e pickup



## ihihardbody (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi guys, 
I put pieced together a turbo kit for my 90 hardbody. My internal wastegate allows max of 8-10 psi. In third gear or stomping on it, the fuel ratio drops to lean. My timing is at factroy setting. Should I mess with the timing or is my problem a total lack of fuel or both? Thanks for your help or advice.


----------



## final frontier (Feb 5, 2006)

did u change those injectors? might want to bump them up :hal:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

what kind of engine management are you using is the first question


----------



## ihihardbody (Feb 3, 2006)

final frontier said:


> did u change those injectors? might want to bump them up :hal:


No, I am still using factory injectors, I will look into some though. Thanks.


----------



## ihihardbody (Feb 3, 2006)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> what kind of engine management are you using is the first question


Hi, I'm not currently using anything. Gettin the feeling I'm definetly still not done piecing the kit. Thanks.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Without proper fuel management that engine is dangerously close to blowing.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Yeah, it'd be a very good idea to stop driving the truck for now, unless you'd like to swap in a newer motor.


----------



## ihihardbody (Feb 3, 2006)

wildmanee said:


> Yeah, it'd be a very good idea to stop driving the truck for now, unless you'd like to swap in a newer motor.


Hey guys, tell me if i'm lucky or just false hopes, i picked up an adjustable fuel pressure regulator from Nismo. i turned up pressure from 37 to 48psi & since the air/fuel meter shows rich under boost no lean indicator.


----------



## 142BHP (Jul 21, 2004)

I think you should maybe just have a run a good dyno and let them check the
AFR for you, I just popped a head gasket due to improper fuelling and I think I was just one of the lucky ones who did'nt break pistons or rods. Trust me that this is a whole new ballgame from NA motors and if that turbo is chucking a crapload of air in there you better make sure there is enough fuel in there to keep the mixture good otherwise you end up having very high combustion pressure and temp. Anybody correct me if i am wrong here but I paid the price for the repair.

Cheers


----------

